# flight pens



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I was wondering why almost all of the new loft designs have the smaller attached "screened boxes" attached to the outside of the lofts rather than larger flight pens that were usually as big as the loft(or even bigger, if space allowed?)
I started with pigeons in the early 1960's and almost every breeder I bought from around Madison, Wisconsin used a large fly pen to exercise their birds. I am only recently getting started again and have found this forum very informative, but wonder if there is a concern about having a fly pen versus the screen boxes. ?????


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Could just be a trend these days..I am old fashioned. I'm building a 10'x15'x6' Aviary / flight pen..my loft is 16x6 so this some good space for these birds..Its like building Rome..one stone at a time..bit by bit its coming along.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> Could just be a trend these days..I am old fashioned. I'm building a 10'x15'x6' Aviary / flight pen..my loft is 16x6 so this some good space for these birds..Its like building Rome..one stone at a time..bit by bit its coming along.


Still jealous! You really need to post the pics when you are done. I wish I had the room for one that big. A 16X6 loft wouldn't be bad either. Mine is 8X10. A large aviary is great for when you don't want to, or can't let your birds out.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Still jealous! You really need to post the pics when you are done. I wish I had the room for one that big. A 16X6 loft wouldn't be bad either. Mine is 8X10. A large aviary is great for when you don't want to, or can't let your birds out.


Don't be jealous...I can tell you now I'll probably get critized for my walls..I bought a steel dog kennel..it has 2"x2" grid on the lower part but as the wire moves towards the top the grid is like 2"x4", each panel is 5' wide and 6' tall. I got the idea for this watching youtube videos of fliers in other countries. Seems the metal cage keeps thieves out..so to solve the potential rodent problem I am going to buy a 2 mile electric fence controller and "hot wire" some 1/2" hardware cloth around the base of the Aviary..should be fun to hear a "heavy duty" pest zapper buzz in the middle of the night


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I couldnt us a small flight box pen. Both of mine are as big as my loft and the one is bigger. On that one the loft is 4' deep x 4' tall x 6' wide. Small like a kit box. I built it on top of a old work bench. But the flight pen is an old metal shed that I took the roof and one side off of and covered the open parts with wire. works real well for me. Shawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well if your talking about homers/performance breeds, then really a large flight is nice but not needed as homers/performance breeds can be let out to fly, I have a flight on my fancy bird loft, because they are not let out to loft fly, so I think it is great for them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Same here, I have a 10 X 12 attached aviary because I don't let my birds out


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

jAxTecH,i like your signature .


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Great thread, much needed information - we have been looking at loft plans and were wondering about those little screened in boxes hanging off the side of a loft and labeled aviary. If we do build one if will have a big fenced in "yard' attached too.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Fly Pens*

Thanks to all for the responses. So basically it's still a matter of personal taste/room availability, and whether you are flying your birds or not, I started with rollers and was told a fly pen would keep them in great shape to allow them to fly and roll better when released. Not sure if it worked like that, but I never had any fat pigeons. Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Rondo769 said:


> jAxTecH,i like your signature .


I saw it here http://www.patriotdepot.com/knock_knock_tshirt.aspx


----------

